# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Anemómetro Digital Holdpeak 866B

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este Anemómetro Digital HOLDPEAK 866B es ideal para actividades al aire libre como Windsurfing; Flying Kite, Aeromodelismo y UAV, Navegación, Surf, Pesca, Senderismo, Tiro, Caminar, etc.  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 61Q8lAf70YL._SL1500_.jpgTemas similares: Biblioteca Digital ¿Quiere que su marketing digital funcione en 2015? REFRACTÓMETRO DIGITAL 0-85% BRIX (MARCA HANNA) SEMINARIO Empresas 2.0: Más sobre Marketing Digital El fin de la era digital

----------

